# Gun Vault out of Mahogany and Royal Cedar



## TRBaker (Jul 5, 2012)

I thought you guys might be interested in seeing this one. I had a blast (no pun intended) building it.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Very nice woodwork, Troy.

How long did that take to construct?

I am happy to see that you have a substantial safe for the bolts etc....


----------



## TRBaker (Jul 5, 2012)

Thank you James. It took me fourteen weeks, working by myself.


----------



## Erik63 (Jun 27, 2012)

Very nice! Quite a few guns too.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Very nice job. Royal cedar looks like what we call juniper out here. Would that be another name for it?


----------



## jsears (Apr 5, 2012)

Now that's what I call a man cave. Beautiful work.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Very nice indeed. That's about half the size of my entire house. Got more guns than me too.


----------



## Capt Splinter (Dec 30, 2008)

Beautiful work Troy. Great looking room.


----------



## GulfcoastGuy (Feb 27, 2012)

Impressive. Both the work (beautiful) and the collection.

GCG


----------



## TRBaker (Jul 5, 2012)

Charles, the Royal Cedar is a cousin of Spanish Cedar but without the stink. It actually matches the color of the mahogany plywood better than most mahogany and has a lot more figure in the grain. 

Thanks for all the kudos, y'all.


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

Tr I am not in the habit of posting "nice work" comments but you have forced me to do it twice, NGM


----------



## TRBaker (Jul 5, 2012)

Thank you very much!!!!


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

That is a great project. I'm glad that you have provided security along with the fine looking cabinetry.
I post on another website and am constantly seeing people who build beautiful cabinetry but have absolutely no provision for security.


----------



## dalepenkala (Feb 1, 2012)

Troy absolutely beautiful!!! I love the color not to mention the guns, hand guns included!

Thanks for posting!


----------



## nephron (Dec 29, 2011)

*Is the whole room a vault?*

Holy moley! That's incredible (the work and the guns both).
Can you clarify, Is the whole room behind the "vault" so that these guns are secured? That really is the nicest vault around. and off limits to kids Im sure.

Also, I assume there are some big game 'trophies' to go with these guns but I don't see any on the wall. If so, is there a separate vault room full of them?


----------



## Damper (Aug 29, 2012)

*Jealous*



TRBaker said:


> I thought you guys might be interested in seeing this one. I had a blast (no pun intended) building it.


After seeing all the pics here and now yours, it will be a very long time before I post any pics of my work really a great job. Really a good job by all that I have seen.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Luis, there are woodworkers of all skill levels on the forums. People enjoy looking at all projects and share in the joy of woodworking. Consider that when you post a project photo you inspire others; it's all good.


----------



## steamfab (Jun 22, 2012)

Mind - blowing collection! Very nice.


----------

